# Fuel Consumption of a Scooby!!!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I borrowed the missus's dad's Scooby Wagon STi today to go and pick up some goods.....

Journey : Bristol > Oxford > Bristol
Miles : 200 miles total
Roads : M5 for 80 miles then A34 for 20 miles (same roads on the return).
Average Speed : cruising about 90-100mph on the M5 and 80mph on the A34.

total fuel used was *Â£60* for the trip!!!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

That sounds about right!! :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> total fuel used was *Â£60* for the trip!!!! Â


Ouch! about 15 mpg then ....

I know that fuel consumption is a little academic when you buy a performance car, but those scoobies are serious drinkers! I wouldn't like to be doing a lot of miles in one of those...

Just to compare it to a TT - I've been doing some long runs in mine lately.

Gloucester -> Swindon A417 then the length of the M4 into London, cruising just under 100 mph, averaged 30 mpg, (or so the DIS told me) Well pleased. Then through Central London (in the evening, relatively little traffic) and finishing up at Dartford, the MPG hardly altered, still averaged 30 mpg. What more could you want from a 150 mph car!


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Christ on a bike thats shite - what the hell is the cost of a litre of petrol over there now?????? Is it cheaper to use bloody whiskey?


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

The TT is *amazingly* economical. When I travel back up to London, I always average above 34mpg, & sometimes as high as 38-39mpg!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I borrowed the missus's dad's Scooby Wagon STi today to go and pick up some goods.....
> 
> Journey : Bristol > Oxford > Bristol
> Miles : 200 miles total
> ...


Good to know...I will never buy one of them then!

Apparently, the duty in fuel will increase again in October according to Gordon Brown!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

My other wife (fellow Director) has a scooby and is envious beyond words of my mpg.. not least he knows I'm revo'd and can beat him any time ;D ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> My other wife (fellow Director) has a scooby and is envious beyond words of my mpg.. not least he knows I'm revo'd and can beat him any time ;D ;D


How many wives do you have then Jason?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

My fellow director wife is the one I spend more time with


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> My fellow director wife is the one I spend more time with Â


This is undersanstable...your wife was carrying a baby and she was out of order!!  ;D


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Had a standard Scooby Turbo for 3 years, Spent almost as much on Tyres as fuel. Did avg 25 mpg most of the time. 
Could get it down v.low on the A483 through mid Wales. ;D

Cant do anything as bad in terms of MPG in the TT no matter how hard I try. All the fun and less cost.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

About 15 litres poured over the seats should do the job


----------



## donna_kebab (May 8, 2002)

I had a WRX before the car before the TT and it was an import......with a 30 litre petrol tank!! I was FOREVER filling it up, very uneconomical!! Good fun though as part of my graduation upto the TT!


----------

